# found a great source for gold



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2009)

im new here and i dont know if anyone knows about this yet but 2000 and older satallite recievers are loaded with gold plating. granted i think i messed up getting it out but there is lots there. i was using muratic acid and bleach but it turned green and i dont know if i can grop the gold out. ill find out monday when i get my sodium metabisulfate. well if anyone wants to help in my adventure and give me a formula list and what does what that would be great my email is [email protected]
thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 9, 2009)

Perhaps you may have skipped a step or two or didn't mention that you did them? :shock: 

Normally the step where you add muratic and bleach is to dissolve gold foils or hollow legs
that already have the base metals removed by using AP (or after using nitric acid or AR and
you want to re-dissolve your and refine a second time your clean gold powder).

If you just jumped in and put your gold bearing parts in muratic acid and added bleach,
then you may have a mess that someone else here can help you with.

Study, study, study, ask questions and then do? 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 10, 2009)

ya i realized that after the fact i guess my thinking was if it will dissolve the foils why not straight off the boards but oh well we live and learn i know better next time thanks


----------



## Oz (Jul 10, 2009)

wrenchman said:


> ill find out monday when i get my sodium metabisulfate.



Sulfate or sulfite?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 10, 2009)

sulfite sorry typo


----------



## EDI Refining (Jul 10, 2009)

I've actually assayed a satelite reciever before, it isnt really LOADED with gold. Sure the PCB inside is all visually gold looking. The gold content was 500ppm Au on the particular unit I had. You'll need a good amount of weight to get good results.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anybody out there tried getting the gold off of dishes that are stamped like 22 k gold for the gold designs on them?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2009)

is it possible that there is still some gold in the aqua regina after i neutralized the nitric acid, added the persipitant and water because i added 52 grams of scrap gold jewelry and i only yielded under an ounce of gold powder. also will the gold powder get heavier when it changes to metal?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2009)

If it was 14K that sounds about right, its only about 58% pure gold.
Jim


----------

